# Wird es eine Collectors Edition geben?



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte hier mit mal fragen, was ihr euch in einer Collectors Edition von Diablo 3 wünschen würdet.
Klar wie immer der normale Schnikschnak, wie schönere Verpackung, Artbook etc., aber was würdet ihr euch an besonderen Sachen wünschen, zB ingame Items, Figuren oder sowas.


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier mit mal fragen, was ihr euch in einer Collectors Edition von Diablo 3 wünschen würdet.
> Klar wie immer der normale Schnikschnak, wie schönere Verpackung, Artbook etc., aber was würdet ihr euch an besonderen Sachen wünschen, zB ingame Items, Figuren oder sowas.


Einen Soundtrack, ein Artbook und eine Lederkarte. Ingame Items fänd ich doof, außer sie sehen nur lustig aus und haben keinen Nutzen.
Aber muss man denn jetzt zu jedem Schmarrn nen Topic eröffnen? Immerhin ist das Release sicherlich noch nen Jahr hin...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Juni 2008)

es wird noch eine sehr lange zeit dauern bis dieses spiel erscheint. über was sich jetzt schon gedanken gemacht werden. ich schnall es nicht.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

ich sag einfach JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist einfach blizz xD (mit wow haben sie gepeilt dass es sich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und für mich ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich fände storylinebook und artwork + soundtrack geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ingame features sind mit schnuppe(wenn dann vllt. dass ich paar emotes habe xD)

EDIT: Ja alle machen sich Gedanken weil es edlich soweit ist, dass man weiß "ES WIRD KOMMEN" aber nicht wann^^ lasst uns D spinner doch träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

warum beklagen sich alle, wenn man einfach ne Frage erstellt, wenns euch stört dann antwortet nicht, ich lese auch kein thread wo ich die Überschrift nicht gut finde und schreiben dann noch, das es Unsinn ist. Mir ist im Moment Einfach diese Frage eingefallen, ja und störts euch?? Beim WoW-Forum sind auch tausende sinnlose fragen gestellt worde, beklage ich mich? NEIN. Es ist mal wieder schön zu sehen, wie die Community von einem Spiel schon verkorkst ist, obwohl das Spiel in frühestem einem jahr rauskommt. Man ey sowas nervt is doch immer das Selbe.

An alle die hier nur rummotzen, lest euch die Signatur von *Cyrus_the_Virus* mal genau durch und verinnerlicht diese! Oder geht zurück ins WoW-Forum, da seit ihr gern gesehen und unter eueres Gleichen.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> warum beklagen sich alle, wenn man einfach ne Frage erstellt, wenns euch stört dann antwortet nicht, ich lese auch kein thread wo ich die Überschrift nicht gut finde und schreiben dann noch, das es Unsinn ist. Mir ist im Moment Einfach diese Frage eingefallen, ja und störts euch?? Beim WoW-Forum sind auch tausende sinnlose fragen gestellt worde, beklage ich mich? NEIN. Es ist mal wieder schön zu sehen, wie die Community von einem Spiel schon verkorkst ist, obwohl das Spiel in frühestem einem jahr rauskommt. Man ey sowas nervt is doch immer das Selbe.




Aha und wie hast du jetzt die Frage beantwortet bzw. ne Antwort gegeben?? (ja ich habe schon eine gegeben....)


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

-.- omg ich habe die frage gestellt


----------

